# Where is that damn PCV Valve!!



## JamelG (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey, since you know so much and i know you do 

I cant find this god damn PCV VALVE! I even got a print out from nissan, and took out what they said was a screw and what i found to be a pcv valve(i think) at work... But it didn't even match the one i bought from nissan, AND from part source.

I worked at honda... But back to the pcv valve, I can't find this damn thing!

I was told its under the valve cover, near the belt and you can only really access it from under the car.

I even checked the haynes manual, god it's a pain i can see already...


And that's a 93 niss. altima sorry forgot to add that


----------



## ZIPmx (Aug 5, 2006)

see at left side of timing cover


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if you dont need to change it out - leave it alone. its a 4 hour job. 
if you still feel the need to do it, its under the intake manifold at the #1 cylinder behind the power steering pump. it takes monkey dexterity and patience and you have to remove the power steering pump to get to it. have fun.


----------



## JamelG (Aug 3, 2006)

Not to sure about the power steering needing to be removed... But if you say so.

I FINALLY FOUND THE DAMN THING

But holy crap, that is the tighest squeeze i've encountered yet! From the bottom even, i can just get the wrench around the pcv valve, but no room to turn it off from top or bottom of the car.

The haynes says to do it from the bottom. It looks to be as if alot of stuff needs to be moved out of the way, i was thinking the fuel injector assembly...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

from what ive been told in the last couple of days, you can also remove the knock sensor and oil filter assembly (what the oil filter screws onto) and you can get to it a little easier.


----------



## JamelG (Aug 3, 2006)

have no idea what the knock sensor does, im guessing tells you when knocks and pings happen in your engine? Or is that steering? Anyway i dont even think my ecl (engine control light? or do i have that wrong haha) is working, i havent seen that thing light up in yearrrssss... 

But yeah it seems when i look at it, that if i did take the oil filter off it'd create a bit more room, but even then what a squeeze... thats the tiny people who made the car for ya  jus kidding


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not just the filter though, the filter base as well. i think theres 2 bolts holding it onto the engine. the knock sensor senses knocks and pings (like you guessed) and retards the timing a couple degrees to compensate until the knock goes away.


----------



## bigslurrp (Aug 13, 2006)

I just replaced mine tonight. Here is the drill. Take the nut off the power steering pump that holds the wheel on. From below remove two bolts that hold the bracket that holds the power steering pump on. From above remove one bolt that holds top of power steering pump on a bracket. The power steering pump will now swing freeling. Remove the wheel now. To the left of the pcv valve is a breather box that bolts to the manifold with four bolts. Remove those bolts. The breather box can now be pulled down out of the way so you can get at your pcv valve. I had my son pull it down from below. It won't go far because there are two hoses attached to it from below. With a long pair of needle nose pliers move the clamp on the hose that attaches to the pcv valve. With a screw driver, push the hose off the pcv valve. With someone helping you hold the breather box and pump out of the way from below, you can now get your wrench in position to remove and replace the pcv valve. I was able to get my hand down onto the valve and spin it on and off after I loosened it. I also have big hands. Tighten it up, put the hose back on. Put the breather box back in place and install the four bolts. Put your wheel back on the pump and start the nut on the threads. Attach the two bottom bolts that hold the pump bracket. Install the top bolt on the pump bracket. Re-install your belts and you are done. 3-4 hrs.

Don't waste your time trying to do it from below. The key is you have to take the four bolts out of the breather box. If you do not you will not have enough room to move the wrench from below or above. I learned that when I did my intake manifold gasket. Other than being a pain in the ass, this is a straighforward process to replace the PCV valve.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

good write up but heres a tip that you learn when you swap a newer ka into an older altima. if you get yourself a breather box from a 00-01 maybe even a 99 will work, you can use a push-in style pcv valve that utilizes a grommet instead of a pcv valve that screws in. all you need is the breather box and the grommet and the newer style valve that you can usually get off the shelf at your local parts store.


----------



## JamelG (Aug 3, 2006)

if you have oil burning, the pcv is probably clogged, but should be like the first thing to check no?

And im like really certain it's clogged, i looked at it and it was covered in oil/dirt deposits built up from god knows when, i had to wipe around the box and pcv for me to even see the actual pcv...


----------

